# Can you feed cabbage to horses?



## minniemouse (23 October 2010)

Just wondered if it was safe to feed cabbage to your horse? Now winter is nearly here and my horse will be spending more time in his stable i was thinking about different treats i could give him and the restaraunt at work always gives me left over carrots and swede and they have asked me if i want cabbage leaves as well and maybe some sprout leaves at xmas!

I know cabbage juice is supposed to be good for our stomach but is it ok for horses?

Thx


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (24 October 2010)

My veteran cob Sunny loves a whole cabbage or swede in his stable in the winter. He presses it against his wall (not bad for only 1 eye) and crunches the whole lot up in about 3 minutes. Swedes last a little longer, but not much. Not every day but 1 cabbage + 1 swede per week.


----------



## marmalade76 (24 October 2010)

Both my ponies willk eat cabbage - I feed them the off-cuts and the stalky middle bit.

ETA - They also eat sprout peelings.


----------



## Silmarillion (24 October 2010)

Generally not a good idea to feed cabbage - as per anecdotal evidence, mainly, if you Google it. Doesn't look like anything hard, fast and scientific has been proven... but I still steer clear of it.


----------

